# Back on the rust wagon again...



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

While cleaning up some of the new stuff I've acquired (pics to come), I found 2 more switches (027) and some O track that need the rust cleaned off.

However, while working on my boat this week (it's getting warm again) which has water rust stains as well as rust on the stainless rails I came across an incredible product called Bar Keepers Friend.

The active ingredient is Oxalic Acid (spelling) and it not only removed all the rust stains from the side of the boat (Fiberglas) but also from the side of my house LOL

So I was wondering should I use it on the switches and track that sill have some rust?

The procedure is: Rub on, wash off but for the track I would add goo gone after the wash off?

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

You are just now hearing of Bar keepers friend? Well I use it for cleaning the rust out of the tub and sinks and toilets (horrible well) and it does one dandy of a job. Should work just fine as it only removes rust and scale and does not eat at metals.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> You are just now hearing of Bar keepers friend? Well I use it for cleaning the rust out of the tub and sinks and toilets (horrible well) and it does one dandy of a job. Should work just fine as it only removes rust and scale and does not eat at metals.


Yeah, just found it on a boat forum 

This stuff is amazing - I just used on my shallow well pump piping and the darn thing looks brand new LOL


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you talking about a well pump on a boat or in your house? We use a well and the darned idiots that built the place (back in the 70's about 25 years before my parents bought it) only had the well drilled to getting water level which happens to be from a rather dirty fish smelling lake and even with a filter system the water is not very drinkable and a whole lot of rust gets through, We have to use a reverse osmosasa (spelling) just to have good drinkable water. We also have horrable water pressure. It will cost around 4K just to have a deeper well dug and a new more poreful well pump installed.

I would not recomend puting it in a house well pump as that would spread those harmful chemicals throughout the entire water system so you would then have to purge the entire system till it was all cleaned out.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

My well is for the sprinkler system and the pool. It is a shallow well (-100 feet) and not potable.

Deep wells (240+ feet) are required here for drinking water.

I didn't put the chemical in the pump, just cleaned up the pipes around it - looks brand spanking new


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Most acids will remove rust ... it's a level of aggressiveness. You can buy oxalic acid as a powder via several sources. It's often used as a wood bleaching agent.

I have a jug of muriatic acid (a.k.a. hydrochloric acid) that I keep locked up, safe from the kids. Powerful / dangerous stuff. But diluted significantly, it's fabulous at removing rust. Wear safety goggles, gloves, etc.

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys:

I used Naval Jelly on the tracks and switches before, but BKF puts naval jelly to shame.

I have some junk track so I'll try it tomorrow and post the results.

Gloves... keep forgetting about them


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

novice said:


> Thanks for the responses guys:
> 
> I used Naval Jelly on the tracks and switches before, but BKF puts naval jelly to shame.
> 
> ...



Well? Tomorrow has come and gone.
What happened?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, it worked very well - I'm in the process of building a new garage so I'm kinda in between doing trains, building models for the trains and building the new "building" for the trains LOL

Interesting result from the BKF though, it seems to have dulled the track a bit.

I'll take and post pics tomorrow morn.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 28, 2011)

As a Newbie, I am always looking for the best way to clean old track. This stuff sounds good. I read (not on this forum) that putting track through the dishwasher does a good job of cleaning. I would imagine it would remove dirt and grime, but not rust. I have commercial dishwasher available, so I would not use the one my family uses. Any thoughts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The dishwasher clearly won't remove any rust. I'd also wonder about it softening the insulation on the track with the prolonged exposure to the hot water.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Larry,

I assume you're talking tubular O track? If so, I wouldn't put it through a dishwasher on my end. That would force water inside the tubes, and inevitably, I'd think you'd be looking at more drastic rust problems down the road.

Stick with Scotchbrite rubbing with WD40, along with other comments above.

TJ


----------



## LarryG (Feb 28, 2011)

Gentlemen,
Thanks for the feedback. I have learned a lot it such a short time reading this forum
I am currently cleaning old 0-27 track. I am using Scochbrite and some WD-40. As I progress through my layout (which only exists in my head right now), I will not do anything without some research with you guys.

Larry


----------

